# Get treated like a maid, babysitter, his ex is harassing me...



## stuckandlost (Oct 10, 2012)

I need help.

HELP, PLEASE HELP.


----------



## Airbus (Feb 8, 2012)

Why are you still 'with' him? He called off the wedding! By the sounds of him, those brat kids, and the ex, just RUN!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You should have ended it when he cancelled the wedding.
It's never too late though. Dump him.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

stuckandlost - This one doesnt seem like that much of a puzzler.

why are you 'stuck'? I get the lost part.


----------



## stuckandlost (Oct 10, 2012)

sry I feel like I'm going insane


----------

